# Thoughts on B.T. Crump Sadde Brand??



## KatieExum (Feb 10, 2016)

I recently bought a B.T. Crump English General Purpose Riding Saddle... Just wanted to know what everyone thinks of this brand? Is it good, bad, decent?? I haven't heard much about it but so far it seems pretty good.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I own a BT Crump, Made in England close-contact style saddle...
My saddle is older now....about 25 years old or so.
I bought mine new and have always taken good care of it.
I ride in mine often and always have done so..
I love my saddle although it is now "out of style and fad" because it is plain flapped not suede knee roll appearing {makes no sense to me on a cc saddle}

That said, I was told although excellent quality, they are not top of the line :icon_rolleyes:
It is not a Hermes`, and honestly I don't like that saddle.
When I bought my saddle, the "names" of today...most of them did not exist.
I also look at many of those new "name" saddles and find the quality not as nice or good a quality of leather & workmanship when handling them..they just cost a fortune!

I would not sell my saddle for any amount of money I enjoy riding in it this much...
I have other cc saddles, but I do find myself grabbing this one more than any other "better" saddle.
It fits me, a wide variety of horses and I just like it.

I don't know if the company that made my saddle is the same as the one who made yours. 
If it is I do think you will be very happy and have many years of great use if cared for correctly just like any piece of equipment needs.

Best of luck with your purchase and ENJOY!!
:runninghorse2:...


----------

